# Ferarri 430 Spyder



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Well, wally here forgot to take any before and during pics but, the car was in great condition already, We'd been asked if we could give it a once over to remove as many of the swirls, marks as possible that were on the paint made over the last year through general washing etc.

Process:

Pre-washed with Duragloss 901 CWC through a Gilmour
Washed with Duragloss 901 CWC using SP Sheepskin Washmitts
Clayed with Sonus Ultrafine Clay and Poorboys Spray & Gloss QD
Dried with Aquatouch Large FBZ MF Towels
Polished using Poorboys SSR 2 on a Meguiars Polish Pad at speed 5 on the PC
2nd pass with Four Star Swirl Remover on a SP Finish Pad at speed 5 on the PC
Cleansed with SP Paint Cleanser
Sealed with Duragloss 105 Total Performance Polish.
Engine bay, tyres and all trim dressed with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing

Anyway, here's the afters… We didn't go mad to get every single mark out as the paint was soooooo soft but, managed to get most of the swirls out but, a few heavier swirls and marks remained which we agreed we'd leave for now… Overall very happy with the results.

































































































































Thanks for looking.
Alex.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Outstanding!! The paint looks so glossy and slick. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Wow, what an absolutely stunning finish Alex! Looks sooo wet, deep and reflective!  Very nice work on a gorgeous car.  

Alan W

P.S. Why the PC and not the Flex? :buffer: (4" pads maybe?)


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

The finish is truley dripping wet, superb !!! :thumb:


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

stunning work Alex.


----------



## Wash'n'Go (Mar 13, 2007)

Beautiful car and a job well done my man.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Looking good there Alex, good to see the DG products getting a run out as well


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning work and stunning car! love the F430!


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Lovely motor and detail to launch the Studio!


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

awesome finish on the car Alex, nice work :thumb:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Stunning finish on the paintwork:thumb: 

I take it you got out the toothbrush & metal polish for the exhaust tips after the photo's


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Sexy car and top work.


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

beauuuuutiful.


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

I've just done a sex wee.....

That finish is outstanding....


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

admin - there is a definite requirement for a 'drool' smilie in the 'Studio' forum !

Gorgeous, Alex, just gorgeous :thumb:


----------



## Morph3ous (Jul 6, 2007)

Awesome car. Awesome work. :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

alex top notch work


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Alex wonderful car to go with a stunning finish nice work fella.:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome finish matey


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Cracking finish, lovely gloss. What a display of colour.
Well done Alex.


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Very nice detail there, the reflection on the vehicle is really nice and it's so glossy. The pictures look great.

Thank you for sharing and that is one fine detailing. The vehicle is gorgeous, must be a real pleasure to detail such a beauty.

Question for you, did you do the interior? Just wondering oh and any pictures of the engine compartment?


----------



## cvs04 (Jan 2, 2007)

*F430*

Went to the launch of the F430 at the Paris Motor Show and fell in love as soon as I saw it, not driven one yet but I'm told they blind the 360 which is a serious piece of kit! Nice work mate!


----------



## drmatrix99 (May 23, 2007)

Lovely finish dude


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Beautiful job there on a beautiful car mate.:thumb: 

Perfect car to launch this new forum with !!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

That is dripping wet :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

top work fella...cracking way to start off the new section:thumb: 



Wheelie_Clean said:


> I take it you got out the toothbrush & metal polish for the exhaust tips after the photo's


430 pipes are of a matt titanium type of finish so no amount of scrubbing would get them shiny like aluminium:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Mmmm...Stunning!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks superb, awesome motor too


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Gorgeous car! And looking stunning!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Ooooh thats a beauty! What a stunning finish too, glorious!


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Mmmmm love car, lovely finish. Great job dude. :thumb:


----------



## Rob1 (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice work mate 

nice wet finish with the DG products:thumb: 

My 360 Spider customers put in a order for one of those can see why now.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Such an awesome car, excellent results!


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

Very nice finish

Thought ferrari paint is hard?...especially paying £££!!


----------



## Johnny Sniper (Jul 3, 2007)

Looks stunning. A fantastic result and a good way to kickstart the studio!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Superb wet look, top marks Alex! :thumb:


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

Awesome work mate. If I "had" to have a ferrari I'd go for one of those:lol: . Love the look of them
Thats the kind of thing that inspires me to try a little harder next time!
:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Lovely car and a detail to do it proud. I bet the owner is like a dog with 2 d!cks driving around in it!


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

beautiful finsh


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Awsome car, looking very good indeed. :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A stunning car and an equally stunning finish


----------



## Bigadz (Jan 18, 2007)

Stunning is indeed the word! Interesting range of products used as well. Exceptional! :thumb:


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Awesome shine


----------



## Captainicemandw (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm speechless. That is really good work


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Simply superb Alex! :buffer:


----------

